# téléchargement vidéo vers iCloud



## danyrousseau45 (3 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, j'aimerais que vous m'aidiez au sujet d'un détail qui me préoccupe. J'ai une belle collection de vidéo de famille que je garde précieusement sur un disque dur externe. Cette semaine, j'ai voulu en visionner qulelques'un mais mon disque dur a fait des siennes. Heureusement tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Cependant j'ai eu une belle frousse de perdre ces beau souvenirs. J'aimerais savoir pour plus de sureté comment puis-je télécharger des vidéos d'un disque dur via mon ordinateur vers mon compte iCloud? J'ai essayé par Photos, mais les vidéo ne semble jamais arriver dans le nuage. J'ai un MacBook Air qui roule sur la plus récente version High Sierra, merci par avance 
Dany


----------



## jelmouss (28 Mars 2018)

Bonjour 

Je pense qu'il est possible de déposer ses fichiers dont vidéos directement en utilisant l'appli web.


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Dépose ces vidéos sur iCloud drive. Attention, il faut une capacité d'espace confortable!...


----------

